# 1982 Wenzel 14 with pics



## truckermt (Feb 2, 2011)

nice boat looks a lot like my sea n sport 14'


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

It sure looks like your Sea n Sport. I just got the boat a couple of days ago. It came with a pristine 8hp Johnson, but I am already looking at some more HP. 

Lots of great small skiffs were made over the years, but I don't think the money is in them for the builders any more. Glad this one found it's way to me. I bought it from a guy that had owned it since 1989, getting it from his uncle.


----------



## truckermt (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a a Yamaha 25 2 stroke and it goes plenty fast. Great hull except I get pretty wet in the chop. Does the 8hp get the boat on plane?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's a really nice looking hull! I really like those challenger-ish hulls.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Ran pretty good with the 8hp.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

The Johnson 8 hp gives me about 20.5 mph per my GPS.  The Honda B20 gives me about 28.5 per my GPS.

Thirty year old hull, 14'1"LOA and 58" beam.  Me likey. ;D


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Another shot.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

I've been working on the old skiff. I decided to tune up the bottom, and after removing it, flipping it, (solo) , I tackled the old work that had been poorly done by a previous owner. It appears that a former owner thought that he could repair and protect the keel by putting on a little marine tex (good) and then using Gluvit to wet out some fiberglass tape. (Bad) The fiberglass tape never adhered to the gelcoat. I pealed it off like old duct tape and sanded, marine texed the dings, and then did a couple of layers of fiberglass tape using West System. Came out great, and also took the chance to white marine tex a few chine edge dings and chips. I flipped it back and slid the trailer underneath, remounted the Honda and ready to go.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Heading out to work the Bay.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I know this is old post but I just bought a 1981 Wenzel 14ft from another member on this forum. It needs lots of cosmetic work but floats with no leaks at this time. The boat is perfect for me my wife and 3 year old. I also have 13ft Gheenoe but the side are very low for my kid.


----------



## DeepCreek_fisher (2 mo ago)

JimCameron said:


> Jack W. Wenzel Fiberglass Boats, Deep Creek Lake, Md. made these great little skiffs until his death in 1988 at age 52. Sturdy craft with live well/storage in middle seat, rated for up to 20hp, solid as they come.


Do you have any additonal history on Wenzel boats? My Pop's just picked up a 9' Wenzel Built-in the seventies And we were just curious about some more history of the company. Your post is the only thing we could find online. Thanks!


----------

